# Good News for Dog: Several Have Stepped Up to the Plate and...



## applegate (Mar 29, 2014)

I was out all day and couldn't get online to respond before the thread was closed, but I did want to let people know that two very generous, compassionate people stepped up to the plate and others made some very helpful suggestions, so I am very relieved to have found some very viable solutions for the dog. I think she's going to do very well and her new owner will be very happy with her.

Some of you understandably didn't like my anger that you were picking up on. Much of it was from fear, fear that I might be forced to make an agonizing decision for the dog, and anger for being placed in that position. That anger is relieved.

**** Removed by ADMIN ****


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Perhaps you should take this to a different stage, this board is not the place. I have found this forum extremely helpful and knowledgeable, and rarely so combative, and maybe a little edgy once in a while, but never resorting to slander. I believe that those who made such generous offers made them for the sake of that lovely dog--that is everyone's concern.

When you have your 'story' ready, perhaps your should set up your own website, I don't think you'll find much interest in it here.

I have no hidden agenda or bias, there is no one on this board that I know personally, no one here has ever sold me a dog. I am going solely from your own posts.

Susan


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Those people who offered to take the dog need to know that the breeder wants it back.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Was there a contract/first right of refusal?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I am really glad you were able to find a good home for her! Hopefully you will be able to get the dog that will meet your needs and be the helper you are looking for  

God bless, 
Misty


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

After it has been made clear through post, board rules, and PM's that posting about your breeder issues here in such a manner is not allowed, you continue to do so, thus your post edit. Please NO MORE!!! And let me be clear that I am editing and warning as an ADMIN enforcing board rules, NOT taking sides. 

I second the suggestion to take your dispute to a different arena, and banning may be in your future if you continue in this vein. 

ADMIN.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am happy to say that I will be taking Willa. I am looking forward to working with her We are in the process of figuring out the shipping. Updates on Willa to come.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Awesome! Good luck!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I am happy to say that I will be taking Willa. I am looking forward to working with her We are in the process of figuring out the shipping. Updates on Willa to come.


Wonderful!

Susan


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I am happy to say that I will be taking Willa. I am looking forward to working with her We are in the process of figuring out the shipping. Updates on Willa to come.


Congratulations on your new addition! Looks like shepherds rule in your house now! 

PS Batman is a good looking dog!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I am happy to say that I will be taking Willa. I am looking forward to working with her We are in the process of figuring out the shipping. Updates on Willa to come.



Such great news. I know Willa will be happy now.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

great to hear, llombardo! that dog will have the time of it's life playing with all it's new brothers and sisters. i'm sure besides leadership all the dog needed was some exercise. it should get plenty of that running around with your hoard!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

llombardo, have you contacted the breeder to be certain there is no clause in the contract that the dog is to go back to the breeder and/or approved if sold? Breeder wants the dog back....so please take the proper route before going thru the motions to get this dog. I'm sure you are aware of who the breeder is and that the breeder has been trying to get the dog out of that situation.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

the breeder just wants the dog back so it doesn't fall into bad hands and be live with someone that can properly train and give it the exercise it needs, mentally and physically. i am willing to bet money llombardo has talked with the breeder and both agreed this will be the best thing for the dog. i'm sure we will hear soon from llombardo.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

to the OP. i'm happy you are willing to give the dog up. GSDs take a lot of work and no offense but i don't think one is right for you. they need a ton of training, exercise and it's hard work. not everyone is cut out to do it, but it has to be done or you are guaranteed to end up with an unpredictable crackhead dog. i am not an expert on breeds being i have only owned GSDs but surely there is another breed out there that will fit you like a puzzle piece.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

scarfish said:


> the breeder just wants the dog back so it doesn't fall into bad hands and be live with someone that can properly train and give it the exercise it needs, mentally and physically. i am willing to bet money llombardo has talked with the breeder and both agreed this will be the best thing for the dog. i'm sure we will hear soon from llombardo.


I agree.... and doing it responsibly is in the best interest of Willa.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> llombardo, have you contacted the breeder to be certain there is no clause in the contract that the dog is to go back to the breeder and/or approved if sold? Breeder wants the dog back....so please take the proper route before going thru the motions to get this dog. I'm sure you are aware of who the breeder is and that the breeder has been trying to get the dog out of that situation.


 
I do not know who the breeder is and I don't really care(not saying this to be mean). I'm rescuing a dog and to me it doesn't matter where she comes from. Whatever is going on between the OP and the breeder is between the OP and the Breeder. I choose not to know or get involved, I'm just helping out the OP and Willa.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I do not know who the breeder is and I don't really care(not saying this to be mean). I'm rescuing a dog and to me it doesn't matter where she comes from. Whatever is going on between the OP and the breeder is between the OP and the Breeder. I choose not to know or get involved, I'm just helping out the OP and Willa.


If there is a clause for right of first refusal for the breeder, couldn't that get you into legal hot water as well as the OP if you don't clear it with the breeder first?

Not at all trying to discourage helping the dog out, but if there is a legally binding contract saying that the breeder must refuse the dog before it goes to a new home, and there are posts indicating the breeder DOES want the dog back, it seem like this could morph into trouble quickly.


----------



## Tattersail (Feb 5, 2014)

Pax8 said:


> If there is a clause for right of first refusal for the breeder, couldn't that get you into legal hot water as well as the OP if you don't clear it with the breeder first?
> 
> Not at all trying to discourage helping the dog out, but if there is a legally binding contract saying that the breeder must refuse the dog before it goes to a new home, and there are posts indicating the breeder DOES want the dog back, it seem like this could morph into trouble quickly.


Pretty sure most breeders wouldn't follow up on legal recourse. My contract has a clause like that, but just states that if any clause if broken the contract is null and void, meaning the new owners won't have access to any recourse the contract would have otherwise offered.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Llombardo has no agreement, has signed no agreement.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

llombardo, i'm sure it would make everything better if you shoot the breeder a PM about the situation. there can be legal hurdles to jump through and your best bet is to touch base with the breeder. i'm sure he will have no problems with you adopting the dog.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Jane is right. Do it the right way and contact the breeder and make sure they are on board.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Tattersail said:


> Pretty sure most breeders wouldn't follow up on legal recourse. My contract has a clause like that, but just states that if any clause if broken the contract is null and void, meaning the new owners won't have access to any recourse the contract would have otherwise offered.


Maybe, but not all contracts are the same. Mine is the same way - not utilizing right of first refusal just makes the contract null and void. But I have seen others that specify the breeder may take legal action to regain custody of the dog. There's just no way to know unless we knew what this breeder's contract stipulates. Plus I just felt it would be respectful to the breeder who it sounds may also be in an uncomfortable situation.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

There is always a considerate and ethical way to do things and then, of course, there is another way (no matter what the legalities are), and it's up to every individual to make that choice. I can assure you, with whatever reputation I've built in my time here, that there is another side to this story.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

katieliz said:


> There is always a considerate and ethical way to do things and then, of course, there is another way (no matter what the legalities are), and it's up to every individual to make that choice. I can assure you, with whatever reputation I've built in my time here, that there is another side to this story.


Well, I'm not saying llombardo should not do what she's going to do. I was just commenting based on the information available. I know there is likely much more information and many different sides, but unfortunately it's not available so I can only comment on what is known.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm sure llombardo will do right by this dog. She is doing the right thing by making sure that this dog first gets to a home were her needs and issues can be addressed. 

I think at this point it is between llombardo and the owner of Willa.


----------



## stearnsbd (Feb 20, 2014)

I have just learned about this thread posted by Applegate.

We have offered to drive up from Roseville and take this dog on behalf of the breeder from the very beginning of this issue. We are still standing by to retrieve Willa and care for her.

We have two of this breeders puppies and must say in the 35+years of involvement [12 GSD's to date: raised, trained and shown... both here and Germany] with GSD's... 

We have had such a good experience in our purchase of these two wonderful dogs, We would recommend this breeder to any responsible purchaser... with our highest recommendation. She has been completely honest, truthful and straightforward in all of her dealings with us. We have recommended her many times and have never received any negative feedback.

In the beginning of this issue we offered to retrieve Willa and additionally made a recommendation that she seek the advice of a professional dog behaviorist. I suggested Allen Miller of Albree Dog Training who we have know for many years.

There is no reason for this to continue... the breeder has offered to take Willa back from the very beginning. We stand ready to take Willa day or night.

All this talk about the decision to place Willa or give her up to a shelter... is just that TALK.

Please do the right thing for WILLA!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yes, it's hard to tell what the op's real agenda is here, because I have also known ***** and the entire family for many, many years and know that the option to send Willa back, either directly to ***** or to those acting for ***** on the west coast , was a viable option since the very beginning of the issue.

my post about consideration and ethics did not refer to Lombardo helping the dog but only to letting ***** know where Willa is and that she is safe and being well cared for.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Galathiel said:


> Llombardo has no agreement, has signed no agreement.


I guess the only one in legal trouble will be Mrs. Applegate, but only if the contract is breached by her.
This entire "deal" still sounds fishy to me.


----------



## stearnsbd (Feb 20, 2014)

I would also like it to be noted that Applegate and us are the only two people in the area with GSD's from this breeder. 

I would urge anyone interested to do some homework and visit the breeder's website and read the blog of what other owners have to say about this breeder... She allows owners of dogs from her kennel to post their own experiences. 

It irritates me when people do not study the subject before making a long term commitment and then ask for sympathy about their uninformed decisions.


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I am happy to say that I will be taking Willa. I am looking forward to working with her We are in the process of figuring out the shipping. Updates on Willa to come.


Woo! Best news!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Uta's owners please check your pm's. thanks.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

....


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Lets clear a few things up..I apologize for not responding earlier...

I am solely interested in helping Willa. I do not know or care to know who the breeder is or what the situation is with the OP and the breeder. I have never really dealt with any breeder, as all my dogs are rescues and I don't intend to start now. I can only go by what I know and that is that Willa needs help, the OP is dealing with the breeder, and I'm just trying to figure out how to transport her. I have not been contacted by anyone in regards to Willa except the OP and we are both working toward what is best for Willa. The OP wants what is best for her and so do I. I have no legal worries here.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

nvmd.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

So happy for Willa!!
Cant wait for updates on her! 
If llombardo isnt in the right mind set, than i dont know who is! 

*OP, good decision picking Llombardo to be Willa's new mom!

Like someone else mentioned, i dont know who the breeder is, but i am sure they just want Willa to be placed in a good, caring and appropriate home that will set up Willa for success. And that has been done.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think everyone just needs to step back and let this play out. Harping on anyone is not going to change the outcome.

llombardo has a peaceful pack of therapy dogs and seems more than capable of handling Willa in addition.

This is really now between the OP, llombardo and the breeder in whatever capacity.


----------

